# Custom Resolutions



## hauser (Oct 30, 2016)

I just downloaded OBS 0.16.2 (Windows)
In Settings/Video/Resolution there are preset resolutions for canvas and output.
Anyone working on the ability to create your own output resolution?
Maybe make the last choice "custom" and have another window were you can enter your own pixel dimensions.
Sometimes I place a video camera source along side a power point source. 
If for instance they are both 16:9 aspect at say 640x360 my canvas and output would be 1280x360.
Thanks, great project BTW, it really works well.


----------



## Harold (Oct 30, 2016)

Maybe you could click the text portion of the resolution field and try that.


----------



## hauser (Oct 30, 2016)

If you mean the resolutions in the drop down, nothing happens


----------



## Harold (Oct 30, 2016)

No I don't. I mean directly in the box, not in the drop-down portion.


----------



## hauser (Oct 30, 2016)

This is all you get when you right click on the box
No option to pick a custom resolution


----------



## Harold (Oct 30, 2016)

Still not in the right place.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/67p5ubp1kdvu9kp/Screenshot 2016-10-30 15.28.04.png?dl=0


----------



## hauser (Oct 30, 2016)

got it, thanks


----------

